# Mountainbiken in Kroatien



## MulderFox (14. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man dem Titel des Posts schon entnehmen kann, plane ich im Juni einen 10-Tage-Urlaub in Kroatien. Der Plan ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Es soll ein schöner Bike-Urlaub werden, bei dem man am Nachmittag noch gemütlich für zwei Stunden am Strand liegen kann und sich die Sonne auf die Plautze scheinen lässt. Außerdem will ich meiner Freundin so langsam das Mountainbiken schmackhaft machen (ich denke da passt das mit dem Meer schon ganz gut).

Die Unterkunft soll eigentlich in Senj (oder der nähe liegen). Hat hier einer von euch für diese Gegend eine Empfehlung die er mir aussprechen kann (in Bezug auf die Unterkunft)? Evtl. lohnt es sich ja auch, eine Unterkunft auf der Insel Krk zu nehmen und dort biken zu gehen.

Wäre klasse, wenn ein ihr mir hier ein paar Infos bzgl. Unterkunft und natürlich auch bzgl. schöner Tagestouren in der Gegend.

Vorab schon einmal vielen Dank und beste Grüße aus München!
MulderFox


----------



## santacruzblur! (14. März 2012)

www.takeadventure.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gscholz (15. März 2012)

Hallo,
leztes Jahr war ich im September 14 Tage mit der Familie in Baska auf Krk, also quasi gegenüber von Senj. Man kann dort einige schöne Touren machen z.B. bis nach Punat oder Vrbnik; ein paar davon habe ich hier festgehalten:

http://www.bikemap.net/#lat=45.00923&lng=14.75704&zoom=12&type=2

Der Ort ist offenbar auch sehr beliebt bei Wanderern, so dass das Wegenetz auf der OSM-Karte schon ganz gut erfasst war; ich habe aber noch einiges ergänzen können, so dass eine Openmtbmap dort schon gut einsatzfähig ist. Bei Baska gibt es sogar eine beschilderte MTB-Route, die ich aufgenommen habe; siehe hier:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=44.9899&lon=14.7329&zoom=13&layers=C

Solange man sich auf Feldwegen bewegt, die dort deutlich grobschottriger sind als die deutschen Forstautobahnen, kommt man gut voran. Wanderpfade werden wegen der Verkarstung schnell sehr grob. Ob das dann noch das Richtige für deine Freundin ist, kommt auf deren Tolleranzschwelle an.

Als Vorbereitung für den Urlaub habe ich mir auf den diversen GPS-Internetseiten ein paar Tracks besorgt, die für die erste Orientierung gut brauchbar waren.

Wenn ich mir die die Ausgangssituation in Senj so ansehe, dann scheint dort noch nicht viel erfasst zu sein, aber durch die Festlandlage hast du natürlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit als auf einer Insel.

Im vorletzten Jahr waren wir übrigens an der Südspitze von Istrien in Premantura. Das ist zum Mountainbiken und Baden ebenfalls eine Empfehlung wert. Rund um das südlich des Orts gelegenen Naturschutzgebiet gibt es tolle Trails an der Küste entlang.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## Freeagain (15. März 2012)

Nicht gerade Senj (hoffentlich weht die geplanten Tage keine Bora in der dortigen Windschleuse!), aber südlicher gibt´s das beste Revier:
www.croatia-bike.eu


----------



## akan (15. März 2012)

Ich empfaele Insel Rab! Baden ie warmes Meereswasser und langsames Radfahren sind sicher. 
Fuer Sport Berg Velebit ist in die Nahe. 
Am Samstag 23.06. "10. MTB Hillclimb ans Zavian von 0 bis 1594 m " startet von Senj. 
Versucht Ihr dort zu sein!


----------



## mr.trailbanger (16. März 2012)

hallo,
ich war selber schon in senj und kann dir folgendes berichten.
pro:
-tolle altstadt! alles vor ort was man braucht,schöner&nicht so  touristisch wie crikvenica oder novi vinodolski.gute ausflugsmöglichkeiten.
contra:
-zum biken für anfänger ungeeignet,sehr bergig und steil,es geht über serpentinen nur 
bergauf,flache radwege hab ich keine gesehen.wenig öffentliche strände in der nähe,man muß halt rumfahren und sich ne kleine bucht suchen.
evtl. wäre insel rab oder krk besser geeignet.
Trotzdem viel Spaß in kroatien!
Gruß


----------



## basti313 (16. März 2012)

Kroatien ist kein Radfahrer Land. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen das ich auf dem Festland zum Mountainbiken gehen würde. Auf der Straße bist du Freiwild, durchgehende Wirtschaftswege wie in Deutschland gibt es nicht, Pässe wie in den Alpen gibt es nicht. Wenn du glück hast findest du alte Militärstraßen, aber die sind seit dem Krieg verfallen oder wurden im Krieg zerstört. Im Biokovo Gebirge, das landschaftlich eine Wucht ist, gibt es zum Beispiel keinerlei Pfade die man irgendwie mit dem MTB fahren könnte. Almwirtschaft wie in den Alpen gibts dort halt einfach nicht, selbst touristisch erschlossene Berge haben in der Regel eine Straße hoch und völlig unbefestigte Wege, die eigentlich zum laufen schon zu gefährlich sind wegen dem vielen Geröll.
Dabei beziehe ich mich hauptsächlich auf Dalmatien, den Rest der Küste finde ich viel zu touristisch...da kannst auch den Teutonengrill in Italien mit dem Rad abfahren wenn du sowas willst...

Die Insel Hvar ist dagegen ein Juwel. Ich war dort schon auf der Cliffbase zum klettern. 
Falls man da hin will sollte man nen paar Tage um Markaska einplanen und dann die Verbindung Drvenik - Sucuraj auf die Insel nehmen. Von Split aus zahlt man das 5-fache. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die Straße über die Insel als die gefährlichste Straße Europas gilt. Um von Osten nach Westen zu kommen braucht man mindestens 2 Stunden, eher länger, die ganze Insel ist auf 30km/h begrenzt.


----------



## jokomen (16. März 2012)

Den NP Paklenica kann ich wärmstens empfehlen ! Tolle imposante Landschaft + geile Trails ! 

Dort gibt es schöne Radrouten entlang der Küste (Anfänger geeignet), etwas anspruchsvoller wird es dann im Park ( bis S 4 Niveau )


----------



## basti313 (16. März 2012)

Stimmt, die NPs habe ich vergessen. Der Krka NP soll mit dem MTB auch der Wahnsinn sein. Vor allem muss man nicht mit dem Boot hinter fahren, sondern kann auf nem Waldweg/Trail bis zum Park fahren und das ist landschaftlich kaum zu überbieten. Im Park selber kann man aber nicht fahren.



> etwas anspruchsvoller wird es dann im Park ( bis S 4 Niveau )


Ja, da wird man oft tragen...und das nicht einfach...


----------



## akan (16. März 2012)

Berichten von Berg Velebit:

http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?gallery=4e3eb4b915173

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA2SJxr5YWM&feature=related"]Ljepote Velebita      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ein ganzes Teil Kroatiens von NP Risnjak bis Fluss Zrmanja ist ein Radparadies.


----------



## MulderFox (16. März 2012)

vorab besten dank für euer schneidiges feedback!

also so wie ich das allgemeine feedback hier so sehe, ist senj nicht unbedingt die erste wahl. ich sollte dann vermutlich doch eher eine insel wählen.

@akan: danke für deinen tip! aber ich denke nicht, dass es die insel rab wird. die ist für meinen geschmack dann doch etwas zu klein. evtl. liegt es auch daran, dass ich vor 6 monaten mit dem rucksack quer durch thailand gereist bin und dort auch schon auf vielen sehr sehr kleinen inseln für eins oder zwei tage zum tauchen war.

@gescholz: hast du für krk auch einen tipp für eine unterkunft für mich?

@basti313: ein radfahrerer-land ist es vielleicht nicht. aber ich denke für eine kleine runde zwischen 20km und 40km sollte es doch bestimmt auch hier reichen. ich finde die natur dort sehr schön und man kann das biken auch mal schnell mit einem badestopp verbinden. oder denkst du, dass selbst so kleine runde schon schwierig zu finden sind?

sollte noch wer vorschläge haben, dann nur her damit! ich nehm das alles auch schön brav hier in meiner liste auf und halte euch dann auf dem laufenden wie meine wahl ausgegangen ist.

Greez
MudlderFox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (18. März 2012)

Die Küstenstrasse sollte man mit dem Rad auf jeden Fall meiden, das könnte gefährlich werden durch die vielen Touristenfahrzeuge und LKWs.
Es gibt schon Strecken auf dem Festland, aber mit den Karten haperts dort. Bereits 1996 bin ich etliche Strecken auf dem Hochplateau und in den Bergen über Sinj (nicht Senj) zur Vorbereitung für eine WM gefahren. 
Am Perucasee gibt es ebenfalls tolle Wege, aber dort nie ohne Karte oder Guide fahren! Das gilt uch für ein "paar" andere Gebiete. 
Bei der Strasse auf Hvar muss man unterscheiden: Den östlichen, 60 km langen Abschnitt, der ist schmal. Und wenn man mit dem Rad gerade an der ungeschicktesten Stelle über die Leitplanken abstürzt, ist es vergleichbar mit einem Absturz am Gardasee. Aber warum sollte man mit dem Bike nur Asphaltstrassen fahren? Verkehrsunfälle sind äusserst selten. 
Der westliche Abschnitt, 35 km lang, breite Asphaltstrasse. Zu dieser gibt es allerdings viele Parallelstrecken. Schotterwege gibt es zahlreiche, die einzige zuverlässige Radkarte erleichtert einem natürlich die Orientierung, insbesondere wenn man auf Singletrails aus ist.


----------



## gscholz (19. März 2012)

Hallo,
wir waren hier in der oberen Wohnung untergebracht:

http://booking.splendido.hr/Location.aspx?idLokacija=996&jezik=de-DE

Sie hat eine riesige Terrasse mit Meerblick, ist nicht besonders modern ausgestattet, aber sehr geräumig und ruhig mit schönem Garten. Für zwei Personen wird sie wohl eher zu groß sein. Im Ort gibt es aber jede Menge Alternativen. Der ganze Ort hat übrigens Internet per WLAN kostenlos.

Zum Baden möchte ich übrigens nicht den schmalen Hauptstrand empfehlen, sondern die östlich gelegenen Badebuchten hinter dem FKK-Gelände:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=44.96584&lon=14.77967&zoom=15&layers=M

Wer keine Lust zum Laufen hat, kann sich vom Hafen aus mit einem Taxi-Boot dorthin bringen und wieder abholen lassen.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## britta-ox (19. März 2012)

Senj, oder etwas südlicher Sveti Jurai passt schon. Du bist gleich im Nationalpark mit tollen Wanderwegen und geteerte Sträßchen berghoch, kaum befahren gibts haufenweise.
Hab in meinem Fotoalbum ein paar Karten eingestellt, die ich letztes Jahr abfotografiert habe, als ich letztes Jahr dort war und kleine Spritztouren mit dem bike gemacht habe.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1052589


----------



## Helmut Vogel (21. März 2012)

Hallo,

leider war ich noch nie in Kroatien, aber eine gute Online-Karte habe ich gefunden:
http://preglednik.arkod.hr/ARKOD-Web/

Vielleicht hilft die...


----------



## Hembacher (5. November 2017)

Hallo, wir fahren nächstes Jahr nach Kroatien in die Nähe von Starigrad/Stinica. Hat jemand aktuelle Infos zu Touren etc. im Velebit in der Gegend? 
Danke schon mal.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## sieg01 (15. November 2017)

Bemühe bitte mal die Foren-SuFu (sind ja etliche Hinweise geschrieben worden) und irgendeine Suchmaschine zwecks externen Infos.
Inzwischen ist das Velebit nicht mehr so exotisch wie im vergangenen Jahrzehnt 
Grundsätzlich: Du mußt dich an die Minenwarnungen halten und auch sonst das Gebirge nicht unterschätzen. In der lokalen Presse ist doch häufig - speziell in der Touri-Saison - zu lesen, dass die Rettungseinheiten wieder unterwegs waren um "unbedachte" Touristen "herauszuholen".
Auch wenn das Gebirge noch so klein ist - es ist immer noch ein Gebirge und dort oben ist die Infrastruktur nicht mit den Alpen zu vergleichen.

Falls du nicht alleine fahren willst, kannst du dich ja einer Guided-Tour anschließen.

Warum holst du nun 2 Themen nach oben?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kroatien-velebit-gebirge.411619/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hembacher (18. November 2017)

Vielen Dank schon mal. Die Such-Funktion habe ich natürlich genutzt und viel gelesen. War leider wenig verwertbares dabei. Bei den beiden interessantesten Artikeln hab ich mal nachgehakt, wollte nicht noch was neues aufmachen.


----------

